
No one cooks anymore - sndean
http://qz.com/706550
======
ocdtrekkie
I enjoy cooking, but good luck finding the time. As I work more and more hours
during the week it seems, my other pursuits and todo items get pushed off to
the weekend, which gets packed full as well. Finding time to even go to the
grocery store every so often can be rare, and then actually cooking every day?
Seems crazy.

But I enjoy eating good food at home when I have it.

